# Notation



## wanna_speed_cube (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello, I'm using stiff_hands's method for blindfolded cubing, however, I can't understand his notation. Can someone help me out here? What does Ux mean? Ux'? Uy? Uy'? Is there a guide somewhere that lists all these notations and their meanings?


----------



## hait2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ux is just U x

x/y/z are the rotations

i have no idea which faces they follow, as everyone seems to have their own standard (add in slices moves, and its even more confusing)
xyz=RUF works for most situations I find, for both slices and rotations (i.e. x = rotate as R. so x rotates in R, x' in R', etc.)


----------



## cuBerBruce (Dec 25, 2007)

I know I've seen at least one site that has used a notation like this to represent some arbitrary turn of a particular layer. For example, Ux might mean turn the U layer (clockwise, counterclockwise, or half-turn - pick one). If Ux appears again in the alg, it means to do the same U layer turn. If Ux' appears in the same alg, it means to do the inverse at that U layer turn.

For example, to orient 2 edges in th U layer, you could write: (I will use n instead of x to avoid confusion with x cube rotation.)

R' E' R2 E2 R' Un R E2 R2 E R Un'

Depending on which U layer turn is performed for "Un", this flips either UB, UF, or UL along with flipping UR. It's a sort of shortcut way of writing three similar algs as a single alg.

I agree with hait2 that Ux normally would mean the same as U x (x being a cube rotation). This alternate use of x (or y) by some site(s) I see as somewhat unfortunate as it conflicts with the more standardized meaning of those letters.


----------

